# Lizi's Organic Granola



## Vicsetter (Jun 1, 2015)

I know it's been mentioned before, but stumbled onto Lizi's Organic Granola in Costco (£6.99 per 1kg bag, a lot cheaper than elsewhere). and found that 50g with 2 tablespoons of my home made yoghurt didn't do me too much harm in the morning.  If you can tolerate the oats and the agave syrup you should be OK.  
Ingredients:Jumbo rolled oats, rapeseed oil, agave syrup, desiccated coconut, concentrated apple juice, pumpkin seeds, black treacle, pistachio nuts, cashew nuts, flaked almonds, golden linseeds, sunflower seeds, hazel nuts

5.1g sugar and 24.3g carbs in a 50g serving.

The Lizi's Original granola contains black treacle as the 4th ingredient followed by fructose.

They also do a low sugar variety which comes in at 1.9g sugar per 50g but has 1.6g fructose and 1.6g back treacle.

Lots of detail at : http://www.lizis.co.uk/index.php/
not sure I believe their claims on GL values, but it is the best cereal I have seen as most granolas contain lots of sugar/wheat.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 1, 2015)

The eat natural buckwheat toasted muesli is nice as well. Plus it's gluten free


----------

